# twrp backup from 8 gig restored to 16 gig



## wireman2161 (Aug 29, 2011)

I got an n7 a couple weeks ago 8 gig. My wife practicaly took it away from me.So today I told her she could have that one and we could get me a new one.I decided I need more on board storage anyway for backups and such. 8 gigs is kind of cramped for a crackflasher. which leads me to my question. Would it work out to restore a backup from the 8 gig to the 16 gig to simplify the process.It seems to me like it should work.but, i thought i would get some input from some of you guys first. Any thoughts?


----------



## azpilot (Sep 29, 2011)

wireman2161 said:


> I got an n7 a couple weeks ago 8 gig. My wife practicaly took it away from me.So today I told her she could have that one and we could get me a new one.I decided I need more on board storage anyway for backups and such. 8 gigs is kind of cramped for a crackflasher. which leads me to my question. Would it work out to restore a backup from the 8 gig to the 16 gig to simplify the process.It seems to me like it should work.but, i thought i would get some input from some of you guys first. Any thoughts?


Don't see why not, going the other way.. don't think so


----------



## zehkaiser (Jun 22, 2011)

As long as there isn't anything in the nandroid that would make the ROM think you're on an 8GB N7. I don't think you should have that problem (as it isn't really loading images), but if you do, just load it up, take a titanium backup, wipe it, then restore your TiBu.


----------



## wireman2161 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yea thats what Im thinking pobably gonna try it out after dinner


----------



## wireman2161 (Aug 29, 2011)

Just thought I'd go ahead and let y'all know it worked fine no issues what so ever

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

